# Is everyone around me... smarter than I am? ._.



## OreoBlizzard (Feb 4, 2012)

I saw Paper Samurai's topic and I find it so funny that we're going through pretty opposite situations. ._.

I managed to get into the University of Washington (YAHOOOOO GO HUSKIES) and am currently a student at it's business school. Because I took community college classes during my junior year in high school, I'm now a junior at Uni and am graduating 2 years earlier than most of my high school classmates. My first year here so far has been... a really rough transition. =\ 

I... don't like the business field. I never have, despite me doing very well in my accounting courses at comm college. My family, being the strict asian family they are, kept pushing me and pushing me to get a job that would get me the most money. My grandma "suggested" accounting, and everyone in my family knows that a "suggestion" means "do it." I don't like always thinking about profits and how I can get the most money out of my customers and do better than my competitors. It's odd because not only is it not interesting to me, but it conflicts with my very personality.

My social anxiety got worse... I found it so hard to connect to the people here. I'm already a shy person to begin with, and now I'm always a step behind my classmates who always seem to know what they're doing and are always reading the books and contributing. I always get those "Are you stupid or something?" looks that I'm all too used to from past experience. I feel anxious and depressed because I can't keep up with them, I can't keep up with the class, I don't have any friends, suuuper low self-esteem, I hate the subject, possibly burn out and what have you. Just a terrible barrage of things.:|


Has anyone gone through the same thing, or is going through the same thing? )= Not even sure if I'll get any replies, but thanks for reading..


----------



## OreoBlizzard (Feb 4, 2012)

Fffs not Paper Samurai. *Retronia. My bad, still getting used to the site layout and accidentally read a row below instead..


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If you want to study something else you should go for it, but it sounds like you're only 2 years away from being done with business school? You may as well finish it after putting so much effort into it?

I can relate to the last bit. I usually have no self-esteem around other people and I'm always worrying about what to say; so much that I can't even think about the topic at hand. I work best on my own, but it's not like I get the chance to do that in group projects.

I strongly doubt they are smarter than you are. I think your SA just keeps you down when it comes to things like that. It does to me. I just try to remember the times where people were impressed with me and it reminds me that I'm more than capable. Stops me from feeling all too depressed. Now if I could just get rid of my SA... :|


----------



## OreoBlizzard (Feb 4, 2012)

Ohhh, thanks so much for replying  So happy to know someone can relate a bit. Yeah, I'm resigned to just finishing up this major, but other students make me doubt my ability to do such a thing without having myself get torn apart.

As for you, I wish you the best of luck with your SA >< I totally know how it goes. I can only find my voice online, I'm so jealous of outgoing people.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Sadly I cant D:

Im only 15. You should find what you like you to do and possibly change your major, if you can. If you can, you should talk to your parents. Tell them you dont like it and you dont want to spend your life doing something you dont like and up unhappy, which is obviously where you're at right now. I would recommend seeing a counselor in your school. If your parents refuse to pay for your college if you decide to change, i would also have you start looking into financial aid and/or getting a job.

Good luck!


----------

